# Potential Painting for Terror on Beechwood?



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

*Edit! Potential Painting for Terror on Beechwood?*

*I recently drew this picture, more like a few months ago (sometime in February to April), and was considering making it a big finished painting for Terror on Beechwood. I didn't draw it intending on finishing it for the haunt but I'd like to contribute so Vlad can stop accusing me of only showing up for the scaring! :zombie:

I suppose a painting isn't something a lot of people consider to be a prop but I have yet to get into corpsifying Styrofoam heads and things of that nature. I do want to make the frame for this picture though, so if anyone out there has any links to gothic furniture for reference I'd be grateful.

Mainly I want to know if anyone thinks I should finish this up to actually suggest to Vlad to hang up in the haunt and what kind of clothes I should put on the poor guy depicted in the image. He's been in this state for months now and I need clothing ideas!








First image







Progress Pic*


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Can't go wrong with the classic vampire costume w/medallion.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

He looks kinda hentai-ish... the victorian frock coat would look good.... cravat pushed to the side, soaked in blood...


----------



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

*Heh, he's totally not meant for hentai but that's just how I draw guys before the outfit goes on. XD Thanks for the outfit ideas also, you too Sickie. 

Anyone have any ideas on other clothing ideas or ideas for a frame let me know. I don't build things like my parents do so making an actual picture frame for this will be the biggest challenge.*


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, one of the cheapest frames I've seen and really like is just bunches of dead sticks cut to length and hot glued from the back into a square shape. Then placed over the picture.

I tend to by very cheap thrift store frames, paint them black, then drybrush silver or white over them. Another person adds plastic bugs and snakes on the frame before drybrushing.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Since I'm forced into expanding the castle facade this year, and thus will have to extend the inside hallways and such, I'm wondering if perhaps you'd rather paint directly onto a 4'x8' plywood panel for inside a room or hallway???


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Sorry this reply took so long. As for clothing, I have a great idea. Why not draw him with a little longer hair and a beard, and then put him in a Boy Scout uniform with the shorts and knee socks!


----------



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

*Thanks again Sickie for the idea, I've got some time to see what I want to do yet.

Vlad, I'd love to paint Directly onto a plywood panel for you, I could always finish this current picture up for the pirate theme you wanted to do next year. It's also not finished yet so there's time to transfer it onto the plywood and I could do two versions, one in pirate garb another in Vampire type clothing.

I don't think a Scout theme would be very scary..Unless it's an undead scout master picture..maybe then...*


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

As for the frame, if you use a basic frame and have Vlad cut some half skulls and apply them all around the frame, should look good. T error Syndicate does this with mirrors and it looks awesome.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Tattered old clothes, makes one wonder how someone so young ended up this way. I agree with Sickie, thrift stores are the best places to buy frames. I've gotten some really large frames for a few bucks.


----------



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

*Tattered sounds good. I just need to figure out if I'll actually have to transfer him onto plywood for Vlad and then finish him up.

I think the frame might take longer to make depending on what I use to make it.

Agh..I'm running out of tiiiiime...D:*


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

How about those old victorian looking clothes.
Long coat.ruffle shirt. that type

If you do paint it on plywood maybe some type of cornice molding for the frame..
or if painting it directly to the wall you could paint a frame on too.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

nice concept with the ripping his own heart out - i know this is just a sketch, but for the finished one id make sure you put a little more expression in the piece - his face kinda looks like hes just chillin and eatin a box of cheese-its - tilt his head back - open his mouth - just do somethin with the face so that if you didn't see the rest of the picture youd still be able to tell he was ripping his heart out and not checkin out some hott anime babes - also show some tension in his hands - get a softball and squeeze it as hard as you can - draw those bones that you see running up to each finger - maybe even arch his back a bit? its ok to overexagerate body movements especially since it will be in a dimmer than normal light

i really hope i didn't come across as bein a dick - i really like the pic and think it has a lot of potential - just dont want to see it turn into an uninteresting piece by becoming non emotional and static

as for the frame...do you have any experience matting? if so - you could get some pin 1x6 at lowes of somethin and make like a "double matt" for it - rough it all up and give it a coat of wood stain - or the flat black and drybrush as was suggested - how big were you thinking - if you dont mind..id like to see some progress pics - that way maybe we can offer some suggestions as you go - are you an artist? or just like to dabble with it?

riley


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I know! Make him wear a tattered corsett with see thru lingerie!


----------



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

1031fan said:


> i really hope i didn't come across as bein a dick - i really like the pic and think it has a lot of potential - just dont want to see it turn into an uninteresting piece by becoming non emotional and static
> 
> riley


*
No no, critique is always good. Last night I went and traced this onto tracing paper so I can tamper with the traced image and leave the original as it is. So I can make different versions later on if I want. I was looking over his anatomy last night as well and there are several areas I want to fix. I'm actually about to go and fix it up now so I will certainly post progress pictures.

I am an artist, or I like to think so. I'm going to college for Animation and so far I've taken several classes that have helped me improve my drawings greatly. This was drawn a few months ago, before my drawings and anatomy improved. So when I fix it he'll hopefully look a little better.

I think I've matted maybe three or four pictures, it's not my preference when framing.

And I thank you for the compliments as well. This was really my first true "gore" picture. :zombie: *


----------



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

*Don't tempt me Sickie! I can do spoofs off this picture if I so wanted..*


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

well then go ahead and do that spoof ..
maybe use sickies head  instead hahah.
I bet he looks lovely in corsetts and lingerie


----------



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

*Heh, perhaps once it's all said and done and I'm finished I'll work on the spoof. 

Right now I'm looking up clothing reference and I should have a work in progress shot up later.*


----------



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

*Alright here's my progress image. I went for a Victorian style. I fixed up some anatomy issues and fixed up his facial expression. 








*


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

be sure to make that blood drip!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, I did get good reviews when I played Frank in Rocky Horror Show. 



Lilly said:


> well then go ahead and do that spoof ..
> maybe use sickies head instead hahah.
> I bet he looks lovely in corsetts and lingerie


----------



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

*Heh. You have no idea how excited I am about coloring this image. It's going to be painted but I'm thinking of tinkering around with it in photoshop just for fun. This picture is just a really good excuse to color blood. 8D

Blood + Photoshop = awesome *


----------

